
Surprising new study:controversial drug HCQ helped Covid patients better survive - sandGorgon
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/02/health/hydroxychloroquine-coronavirus-detroit-study/index.html
======
rogerkirkness
If taken early (hospital admission), by someone with a healthy heart,
alongside Zinc, it works (French studies).

If taken too late (ICU admission), by someone with a risky heart, without
zinc, it's harmful (US studies).

